# Why do guys........



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1319793 said:


> put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


........And then they complain about front end repairs.

I remember a landscape company in Mass (still in business) that keeps plows on from November to April. All the trucks have rear plows and they haul the trailers from the rear plow. I actually worked an extremely short time for that company, after being paid late and short, I was outta' there.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Lmaoooo i never could believe that. 
I will say last year on our last week of clean ups the forecasters were saying there could possibly be a 3-5in storm EVERY other day that week. so we had the plows on and pulled the cleanup rigs. Nothing ended up coming until that weekend. THats how we always do it cleanups until the first REAL snow.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Perhaps they were just transporting them to the shop for service before the season begins??? Mine will all be going in this week.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MSS Mow;1319810 said:


> Perhaps they were just transporting them to the shop for service before the season begins??? Mine will all be going in this week.


I see the same company for the last 2 weeks with the plows on. And not just them ,but few other guys too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1319793 said:


> put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


I put mine on today but it is going to the shop to be repaired then it's back into storage until about November 17ish


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MSS Mow;1319810 said:


> Perhaps they were just transporting them to the shop for service before the season begins??? Mine will all be going in this week.


Oops I apologize for not reading this post before i posted


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MSS Mow;1319810 said:


> Perhaps they were just transporting them to the shop for service before the season begins??? Mine will all be going in this week.


Yep, I moved 2 of them today from storage to the garage so I could pressure wash, change fluid, touch-up paint, etc while it's still nice out. Thumbs Up Gonna try to get a couple more done tomorrow too, so I'll have 2 more plows riding across town on my truck.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

grandview;1319793 said:


> put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


A.On their way to Alaska.
B.Just bought plow and in transit to shop/house.
C.Taking it in for service/wash.
D.Practice run.
E.None of above and just want to show off to everyone they have a plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

REAPER;1319892 said:


> A.On their way to Alaska.
> B.Just bought plow and in transit to shop/house.
> C.Taking it in for service/wash.
> D.Practice run.
> E.None of above and just want to show off to everyone they have a plow.


I think its either A or E ,I'll have to ask them.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

They're confused since you don't post the countdown anymore...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

REAPER;1319892 said:


> A.On their way to Alaska.
> B.Just bought plow and in transit to shop/house.
> C.Taking it in for service/wash.
> D.Practice run.
> E.None of above and just want to show off to everyone they have a plow.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

I never take my plow off 

But then again thats all that truck does is plow ,Lower the blade at the end of winter and turn it off till next year .


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

REAPER;1319892 said:


> A.On their way to Alaska.
> B.Just bought plow and in transit to shop/house.
> C.Taking it in for service/wash.
> D.Practice run.
> E.None of above and just want to show off to everyone they have a plow.


Ditto on this.

It only takes me 10mins to plows on both of trucks. Why bother leaving them on when it takes very little time to do so and your not messing up either the plow or the truck.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Grandview, might have been me on the road. Oops, wrong city. Had 4 plows out on the 6th, all dedicated for snow. Always ready by Oct 15th. Drive each approx 20 miles to check out. Operate each plow for several min. Wash, flush and fill.

Would never do my lawn care with snow equipment-what idiots! Why would you intentently abuse a truck. Trucks and equipment 1st-Dog 2nd-everything falls into place from there!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

well at least these guys aren't waiting until the last minute.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

swtiih;1320040 said:


> well at least these guys aren't waiting until the last minute.


Are you accusing me of something?


----------



## Mark71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Plows are just cool and the chicks love them.. lol


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in NJ and the guy down the street just put his plow on. Same truck he takes to work everyday.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

*If you bought a brand new f250 With a plow already on it from the dealer in september, Would you take off the plow?? *

Well for some reason the local low baller in my area doesnt think so.... 
Hes been driving around with it on since then. 
But then again, this is the same guy who can plow "250 driveways in 1 hour"
Dont even get me started on how he has stakes on the driveways of his houses that hes going to plow this year.

for anyone that hasnt been in Michigan before, we doing USUALLY get our first REAL snow til about mid-december.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

grandview;1320048 said:


> Are you accusing me of something?


No, I've did it once before myself years ago


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1320179 said:


> *If you bought a brand new f250 With a plow already on it from the dealer in september, Would you take off the plow?? *
> 
> Well for some reason the local low baller in my area doesnt think so....
> Hes been driving around with it on since then.
> ...


Sounds like he's showing off that fancy new payment book he's driving...


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

REAPER;1319892 said:


> A.On their way to Alaska.
> B.Just bought plow and in transit to shop/house.
> C.Taking it in for service/wash.
> D.Practice run.
> E.None of above and just want to show off to everyone they have a plow.


I would say:

E


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe they brought them out of storage and they are getting then ready for winter!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Plow man Foster;1320179 said:


> *If you bought a brand new f250 With a plow already on it from the dealer in september, Would you take off the plow?? *
> 
> Well for some reason the local low baller in my area doesnt think so....
> Hes been driving around with it on since then.
> ...


Maybe he can't figure out how to take that fancy plow off yet?? lol


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

grandview;1319793 said:


> put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


Must be a buffalo thing. Saw a guy this weekend there with an 810 hanging off the front.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Young Pup;1320883 said:


> Maybe he can't figure out how to take that fancy plow off yet?? lol


nahhhh this is his 3rd boss plow..... if im right. He can take it off.....


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe they used to be boy scouts and still want to be prepared


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;1319793 said:


> put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


i seen two go by the other day, i swore its ONLY because theyre moving the plows... but then again, maybe we do that from one of our sites to the other or to my house for the winter so i dont need to get to the office or shop,but these guys just are trying them out i guess.

its all too comical though.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;1319793 said:


> put their plows on in October when it 80 outside and still cutting lawns? Do they think people will flag them down and hire them?


They are probably just confused, things are out of balance, afterall your Bills are winning football games.........................it just doesn't seem right :whistling:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I had another plow on my truck yesterday, transporting from storage to get tuned up and touch-up painted. Thumbs Up


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

toby4492;1321026 said:


> They are probably just confused, things are out of balance, afterall your Bills are winning football games.........................it just doesn't seem right :whistling:


Yeah but buffalo can't win the big one thanks jim kelly


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

bhmjwp;1319987 said:


> Hey Grandview, might have been me on the road. Oops, wrong city. Had 4 plows out on the 6th, all dedicated for snow. Always ready by Oct 15th. Drive each approx 20 miles to check out. Operate each plow for several min. Wash, flush and fill.
> 
> Would never do my lawn care with snow equipment-what idiots! Why would you intentently abuse a truck. Trucks and equipment 1st-Dog 2nd-everything falls into place from there!


Maybe they had soil to grade with those plows hooked up


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I had an old guy yell at me last week after I picked up my plow to go put the brackets for my wings on and I was filling up with diesel....."ya trying to curse us!?!?! The weather is nice, leave it alone!!!!" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

We have already taken 2 of our plows to the shop to get worked on. There is only one way to get it there.... on the truck. Getting stuff ready to go and tested now is smart. In a few weeks there will the delay will be weeks if you need any repairs....what a narrow minded post....


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice to see that I'm not the only one around the area thats noticed this....makes me laugh


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;1321026 said:


> They are probably just confused, things are out of balance, afterall your Bills are winning football games.........................it just doesn't seem right :whistling:


When GB and Buffalo meet in the Super bowl...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Counted 3 plows on trucks today while mowing. one was towing a huge enclosed trailer mowing lawns.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Up here we can get snow as early as October. My 5yo son was born on the 12th during a blizzard. It happens.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

nms0219;1322800 said:


> Counted 3 plows on trucks today while mowing. one was towing a huge enclosed trailer mowing lawns.


Let me guess. Big black dump with black trailer and Snoway plow.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

cause they like replacing ball joints, cv axles, hubs and u joints and getting there trucks hot enough that it will stay warm all winter!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheapest form of advertising there is. Well we have seen tractors with their blowers attached parked at gas stations and empty lots. Driveway markers started going up Oct.11, we are going to start this week.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

does anyone ever say they dont want a marker installed?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1323693 said:


> does anyone ever say they dont want a marker installed?


It has never happened to me, but then again people are used to seeing them. I did have a condo association ask not to have them. I told them its the only way my employees know which are are clients, and they are much easier to find at 2 am when its snowing sideways. If there were to be no sign, it could be possible that the driver may forget them, since all our clients have them. They were ok with our explanation.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Neige;1323687 said:


> Cheapest form of advertising there is. Well we have seen tractors with their blowers attached parked at gas stations and empty lots. Driveway markers started going up Oct.11, we are going to start this week.


Nice ...Neige those markers are the cats ass where did you get them?


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the markers as well!


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

My plow stays on my truck year round. Tho I dont drive it in the summer. Nov. 1st is when I will legally put it on the road. Besides, mid OCT. here is like 50*....!!!

I also like the idea of a little road time after sitting all summer. I don't want to wait till a snowstorm to find out something is wrong/needs fixing. Also, with the plow off, my tires tip out, with the weight of the plow they stay nice and straight.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

grandview;1322924 said:


> Let me guess. Big black dump with black trailer and Snoway plow.


That would be it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Saw a blue Chevy truck with a gray trailer parked in Noco with a plow on ,could that be you?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey now no plows on yet. Still working on building the new salt bin.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Had some fun*

After reading this thread, I went outside, hooked up the plow and drove around town for 20 mins or so running an errand for my wife. I watched the expressions on the other drivers faces as I went by. Most could care less, but a few wrinkled their faces and a frown came on really fast. It was fun to say the least, Lol


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I started putting my plows on to check them out, and get them ready. But then agian those trucks don't do anything but plow...lol...As far as the ones that work, they had them on to check'em out, but then right back off. Here in Chicagoland we don't ushually get our first real snow til' mid-decemberish as well. But we do get some salting done before that ushually. Due to ic eand zero tolerance contracts. Atleast that's my experience.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

NickT;1323852 said:


> Nice ...Neige those markers are the cats ass where did you get them?


this is where to get them. http://www.alternativead.com/stores/SIMA/Driveway_Marker.htm


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Neige;1325270 said:


> this is where to get them. http://www.alternativead.com/stores/SIMA/Driveway_Marker.htm


That's cool Paul. Thanks again for sending me one of yours. I never pulled the trigger on them last year because all the local companies were in the $16-$20 each range.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

We were out mowing today, and there was a guy mowing a couple doors down, had the full trailer with all the stuff on it and was pulling it with a mid-90s 1/2 ton Chevy and the full Western Ultramount setup hanging off the front. He came over to ask about the leaf extenders I run on my Stander bags (not sure how he's never heard of these, but consider the source I guess), and I asked him if he was ready for winter and he kinda just looked at me like I was from outer space hahaha


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1322879 said:


> Up here we can get snow as early as October. My 5yo son was born on the 12th during a blizzard. It happens.


So you put the plows on now just in case and leave them on even though nothing is forecasted? I mean....we leave the plows on the trucks all winter except for my personal pick up truck but that's all they do in the winter is plow. The only thing they would be going out for is to sand if it wasn't plowing and in that case we might take a plow off if it was just a sanding route but it would more than likely go out with the plow on. They wont be going on until about two days before the first storm besides servicing them and making sure they are all working properly which we started this week.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Now during the winter i am guilty of leaving my plows on. My biggest and baddest truck is a GMC 4500 pickup with a 10ft boss v. That plow stays on ALL winter unless it goes in for service (for the front end) But thats another story! :realmad:

As for driving around now..... Its a LIABILITY! What happens if ms. blonde is trying to *put on her makup, do her eye brows and text while driving *and cuts you off and nails the plow. Now you're down a Whole plow.

The reason i say that is because we do the same thing with our salt spreaders. We take off the spinner When ever possible. Because Blonde has taken off 3 of mine!!!!!
For doing one or more of the *bolded* points above!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

we leave all the plows off.. we still use the trucks sometimes throughout the winter and no need to have all the plows on driving all over when salting a billion times throughout the winter too. 

If theyre forcasting a storm that "might" turn into something pushable.. ill leave a few on and the last few trucks stay off until its closer to the time to go out plowing... Ive left the plow off my truck till the last minute salting in the morning then a storm started by 8am so headed in, hooked up and went back out. it takes me under 2hrs total by myself to hook up all the boss plows to all our trucks and park them to be ready..... if i have help and 1-2 guys are just driving them over to hook up, then i just hook them up on the outside and they drive the trucks away, so that takes closer to a half hour or less. All boss plows, i know some others hook up fast too so not bashing every other brand plow here.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Didn't read all the post but I know exactly why and I have considered it myself even in July and August.

Motorist get out of your way when you have a 8 1/2 foot of steel in front of you!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Also Another thing is......... when guys stake their driveways before fall cleanups (aka 2 months before the first flurry)


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

I''ve had mine on for 2 weeks but...the truck and plow are for sale!!!!payup


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1327744 said:


> Also Another thing is......... when guys stake their driveways before fall cleanups (aka 2 months before the first flurry)


Before fall cleanups? No. With fall cleanups? Sure. We try to do them right after Halloween so the kids don't yank them, but we've had frozen ground by mid-November, and they're next to impossible to get in then.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Came home for lunch and had to post...guy in town with an 8' Western towing a stump grinder.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was right. We had rain yesterday and the plow stakes starting sprouting up all over the place.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't evenlooked at my plow or salter yet. We don't get anything worth pushing before December though. I will probably hook mine up for a once over in mid november then back off until a pushable amount in on the ground, it only takes a min to put it on anyway. The less wear and tear the better


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like I might be plowing this week...


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I just saw a goofball running his blade.

Brand new and still shiny. Never seen snow yet.
Pulling his lawn care trailer too.

Is this some sort of secret snow dance ritual that the rest of us are not privy to?


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1323693 said:


> does anyone ever say they dont want a marker installed?


I have an apartment complex that reqeusted us not to because all the hooligans will use them as swords or something.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

i putmine on when i go to the gas station everyone gets in a bad mood and rides me


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

It would be much more impressive if someone would just post a picture of a truck plowing while pulling a lawn trailer...or stump grinder.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

They called for a 4-8" storm. Ran one of the trucks around for the day with it on and got a new customer just by them seeing the plow on the truck. Maybe I should drive around every day with it on. haha


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe I'll go for a ride.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol Grandview!
Truck Gets its under carriage Monday! Then we're going to be moving our plows from shop to shop. Putting the liquid tank on too! We're moving shops so we will be pulling the landscape trailer and maybe even the leaf loader with the plows on. 

I should make a sign that says "in transit to our New shop" So we dont get honked at!


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

All of the trucks we have the plows are put on around the end of Sept. and run to check for leaks, electrical problems, and then serviced and put away till the day before the first snow fall. Unless we are getting snow with in 48 hours after each snow storm they are taken of cleaned and the trucks cleaned. We never leave plows on for days. I cant even count the number of times that taking our plows off after each storm has saved us some big problems for the next storm. Taking them off each time lets us take a good look at them and find problems that if we left them on all year we might not find or might let a problem get worse.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1329348 said:


> Came home for lunch and had to post...guy in town with an 8' Western towing a stump grinder.


Probably needed ballast to balance out the massive stump grinder on his S-10.

....


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Plow is only on the truck when actually doing snow removal. Saves wear and tear on the truck and saves wear & tear & corrosion on the plow as NYS-DOT evidently gets paid by the volume of salt applied to the roads here. What does it take 10 minutes to put the plow on the night before a forecasted snowfall? If I go out the next morning and don't need to plow, plow comes off.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1319806 said:


> Lmaoooo i never could believe that.
> I will say last year on our last week of clean ups the forecasters were saying there could possibly be a 3-5in storm EVERY other day that week. so we had the plows on and pulled the cleanup rigs. Nothing ended up coming until that weekend. THats how we always do it cleanups until the first REAL snow.


I was blowing snow out of flower beds to clean them. Blowing snow off lawn to collect the leafs. Pulling ice and leafs out of evesdrops. Barely got all the fall clean up complete before the real snow and sub zero temps arrived.....


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

grandview;1339405 said:


> Maybe I'll go for a ride.


What size dump is that???


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Good mulch spreader, get a V for the tight corners around plantings.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Weenuk;1353691 said:


> What size dump is that???


10ft PJ trailer.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

grandview;1353982 said:


> 10ft PJ trailer.


Basically the same trailer I purchased. Sure saved bags and made fall clean up easier. Have you hauled snow in your trailer?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I beach it for the winter.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

you will see mine on early for a cpl days. one to get it out of storage and back to the shop. then i clean it and do the maint on it. after that i go though the truck make sure its ready then put the plow on and drive for a day or so. just to make sure the truck handles it and is ready. then its off till it snows. i may be a dinger but it works for me.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I had all plows on end of october while pulling mowing trailers for a day on the last friday of the month. Saturday we were pushing snow.


----------

